# Finally updated to 8.1 and continuing AARGH moments



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I work on my iPad all the time--and Safari had started crashing lately.  So I upgraded to 8.1.

Too soon to tell if it's going to solve the crash problem, but I'm not sure I like some of the changes to Safari.  Don't like the way it autohides the browser menu--but that may be changable in the settings--I haven't looked yet; just barely finished updating.

But my biggest AAARGH is I can no longer use the shift and arrow keys to select text using my Logitech keyboard.  Use that all the time. 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I also have been having Safari problems since I upgraded to the "old" new version, 8.01 I think. I haven't tried 8.1 yet, my impression is that it is focused on using the fingerprint scanner and and newer hardware features that my original iPad air does not have.

With 8.01 I have crashes in Safari sometimes, and also the abilities to use touch screen just seems to go away sometimes. Sometimes I've had to completely power down my iPad to use Safari again.


----------



## Pickett

The Hooded Claw said:


> With 8.01 in Safari ... the abilities to use touch screen just seems to go away sometimes. Sometimes I've had to completely power down my iPad to use Safari again.


I have noticed that sometimes in Safari links on the touch screen just don't work; however if I move the screen up or down just a smidge everything works fine. Shouldn't have to be that way, but better than the frustration of a non-working screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I just recently noticed the touch screen issue.
  

I did a report to Apple about the shift-cursor key issue (search Apple iPad feedback).  I encourage people with issues to report them.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't like the way it autohides the browser menu--but that may be changable in the settings--I haven't looked yet; just barely finished updating.
> 
> Betsy


If you find a way to change this, please tell! I hate this feature and can't figure out why they would have even added it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hate it too.  Haven't found a way yet...but I did find that if you just drag a little on your page, it comes back. 

More major AAARGH:

All my keyboard shortcuts that I added disappeared.  I had LOTS that I use on KBoards here--responding to people, posting welcome messages, links to the various forums.  I've never lost them in ANY update before....sigh.

Betsy


----------



## Pickett

Thanks, Betsy: I reported the touch screen issue.  I never thought to do this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, saw that losing the keyboard shortcuts was a common problem; closed all open apps in the taskbar thingy and restarted, per advice in the Apple Support forum, and it brought them back.  Whew!

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hate it too. Haven't found a way yet...but I did find that if you just drag a little on your page, it comes back.
> 
> More major AAARGH:
> 
> All my keyboard shortcuts that I added disappeared. I had LOTS that I use on KBoards here--responding to people, posting welcome messages, links to the various forums. I've never lost them in ANY update before....sigh.
> 
> Betsy


I found the dragging thing too, but it's really a pain to do that every time I want the controls back. I wish there was a way to fix it. Is there a link on the Apple page for feedback?

Glad you were able to get your shortcuts back!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, that was a relief. I'm still getting keyboard oddities.... Sigh.

https://www.apple.com/feedback/ipad.html

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Also, why do I need to be constantly reminded in the URL bar that a Reader View is available.  I want to know what the web address is...I already didn't like that it didn't show the whole URL unless I clicked, but at least it showed the domain.



This is the first upgrade I wish I hadn't done.

Betsy


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But my biggest AAARGH is I can no longer use the shift and arrow keys to select text using my Logitech keyboard. Use that all the time.
> Betsy


Thanks for the heads up. I too use a Logitech Keyboard (which is awesome btw) when I'm writing on my iPad. Just haven't done so yet since the update.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Maybe I should be glad I'm locked into IOS 5.1.1 on my 1st gen iPad.   


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I too use a Logitech Keyboard (which is awesome btw) when I'm writing on my iPad. Just haven't done so yet since the update.


I'd be curious, Rick, to know if you encounter the same problems.

So far, and it's only in Safari, I can't highlight text using the keyboard, which I do all the time while posting here, nor does the CMD (Windows key) + left arrow key work. CMD + right arrow works...

There are many foibles I've been encountering using Safari. 



jmiked said:


> Maybe I should be glad I'm locked into IOS 5.1.1 on my 1st gen iPad.
> 
> Mike


Indeed. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ok, use of Safari is so messed up in 8.1 that I've switched to Chrome, even though I loved my set up in Safari.....sigh.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Fear not, campers! A bug fix to fix the bug fix is on the way! Of course who knows what bugs that will introduce....
http://www.cnet.com/news/apple-delivers-bug-fixing-ios-8-1-1-beta-to-developers/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Claw!  I've given plenty of feedback on Safari issues...

It'll be interesting to see what it fixes.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaargh....keyboard shortcuts stopped working again yesterday, even though they are still all visible...

EDIT:  rebooted (power plus home button) didn't seem to work, though that seemed to work the last time.

This time, another suggestion from the 'Net--deleted a shortcut or two (I found some I never used or didn't need anymore).  And now they're working, yay!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

iOS 8.1.1 is now out. It shows as available on my iPad Air (original), which I had never updated to 8.1.

http://www.zdnet.com/apple-releases-ios-8-1-1-includes-performance-improvements-for-older-iphones-ipads-7000035873/

The news article focuses on improvements in performance on older devices. I hope they fixed the bugs that we've talked about in earlier versions of iOS 8! I'm going to poke around the Internet a bit before I brave installing it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> iOS 8.1.1 is now out. It shows as available on my iPad Air (original), which I had never updated to 8.1.
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/apple-releases-ios-8-1-1-includes-performance-improvements-for-older-iphones-ipads-7000035873/
> 
> The news article focuses on improvements in performance on older devices. I hope they fixed the bugs that we've talked about in earlier versions of iOS 8! I'm going to poke around the Internet a bit before I brave installing it.


Saw that....need to do more research myself. I did see this article earlier today which seemed to imply it solved iPad 2 and iPhone 4 issues.
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/11/apple-releases-ios-8-1-1-with-ipad-2-iphone-4s-improvements

My main issue now that I'm using the Mercury browser is that my keyboard shortcuts get lost occasionally--though editing any keyboard shortcut seems to refresh them.

I also get a dark keyboard that pops up if I get out of range of my bluetooth keyboard, even if I'm in an app, like a game, that doesn't need a keyboard. It overlays whatever I'm doing and won't go away until I power down and power back up. I haven't been able to find anything about this by searching...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have been using 8.1.1 for a couple of days, and am happy. It has completely fixed my issues with Chrome. Note that I don't use Betsy's shortcuts,  so can not speak to them.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hate it too. Haven't found a way yet...but I did find that if you just drag a little on your page, it comes back.


All I have to do is touch the top of the page, where the bar SHOULD be and mine comes back. But doesn't matter, I still hate it. I keep reminding myself that someone was paid a lot of money to make it suck.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SevenDays said:


> All I have to do is touch the top of the page, where the bar SHOULD be and mine comes back. But doesn't matter, I still hate it. I keep reminding myself that someone was paid a lot of money to make it suck.


Yeah, that works, too. I switched to the Mercury Browser. Very similar to the old Safari. I'm a happy camper now.

Betsy


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, that works, too. I switched to the Mercury Browser. Very similar to the old Safari. I'm a happy camper now.
> 
> Betsy


Hmm, might have to give that one a try. There's never been a need for me to check out other browsers before, but it's definitely time.


----------



## mayfire

Any way to reverse an update? I absolutely despise the way my iPad 2 works, or doesn't work, after the last update. I have all kinds of issues. I have version 8.1.2.


----------

